# What do you think of the EB 5 visa in Nyc?



## Nycrc (Aug 8, 2011)

In New York, there is an Eb5 visa program for entrepreneurs. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nycrc said:


> In New York, there is an Eb5 visa program for entrepreneurs. What are your thoughts on this?


its not just in NY
EB-5 visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/us...nnel=facb83453d4a3210VgnVCM100000b92ca60aRCRD


----------

